# Beading Competition!



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Well as the weather is still pretty damn rubbish at the moment it sems appropriate to have a competition to see who can achive the best beading. I'm sure I can arrange a prize to whoever shows the best bead, so get the pictures coming in!

Here's my entry, the first wash since its full detail last night and it rained today  anyway i just washed it and detailed with Sonus Detailing Spritz and was quite impressed with this


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got a couple:









Arty one:









EDIT: Taken just now:


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Love them, nice colour paint also mate! mine:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I need to get some proper close-ups!


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

This is a while back from my silver clio at night (spent most of the day detailing). Picture is off my phone, hence the crap quality.


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

Tried to be a little different here, not sure if it worked really...


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Just a couple after some Nattys Blue by hand


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Here's mine, after a coat of Hardcore XXX wax


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

I TOLD Steve it bloody rains all the time up there


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

The only beading shot I have.

After XXXHardcore wax.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

D-an-W said:


> I TOLD Steve it bloody rains all the time up there


Only when YOU come:lol:

Chemical Guy's XXX Hardcore Wax -


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Hmm there seems to be a trend going on here ...

Anyway, how does a £10 voucher sound for the winner?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks like you've got jelly beans on that paintwork Steve.


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

> Looks like you've got jelly beans on that paintwork Steve


Bagsi get the biggest one then:thumb: :lol: 
Ant


----------



## N22CK_C (May 3, 2006)

My attempt


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

My favourite of my scoop on my Impreza courtesy of Nattys Blue


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

it looked better last night when there was more water on it, but i took this pic this morning with my phone


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

Beading on my 1996 rover 100, nightfire red 

This was after a claying/megs 80 by hand/nattys blue
Can also see the metal flake popping too :lol:

Flakey:









Arty one:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Not my car but after we cleaned a volvo i took these piccies when it decided to rain  Have none of the yaris i dont think but if i remember ill take some next time im out!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey guys not fair:lol: no fecking rain in the SE.


----------



## Sam gti-6 (Dec 27, 2005)

> Hey guys not fair no fecking rain in the SE


Get ya hose pipe out:lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

barber said:


> Beading on my 1996 rover 100, nightfire red
> 
> This was after a claying/megs 80 by hand/nattys blue
> Can also see the metal flake popping too :lol:
> ...


Looking good:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Mav R32 (Mar 18, 2006)

Sam gti-6 said:


> Get ya hose pipe out:lol:


:lol: good thinking Sam


----------



## WEIR_SJ (Mar 10, 2006)

heres mine...


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

here's my effort


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Mav R32 said:


> :lol: good thinking Sam


Thats banned too


----------



## sanky (Mar 1, 2006)

Heres mine Frozen Beads


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thought i would throw mine in also

Love the way you can still see the flake thru the beading


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

a recent shot, without zoom either.....


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

how do we know who wins  ?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thats a bloody good question. 

How's about I pick my favourite 3 this Friday and leave a poll running over the weekend, the winner gets the prize!?

Some really nice images so far though.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds a good idea...any chance you can fix it so i win though? :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Here's mine, taken about a year ago, beading from OCW:



















Not bad!


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

taken today:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Couple of pics with Harly Wax;


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

My turn:










And an arty one:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I know I can't enter the comp being a mod but heres mine!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Taken today before cleanin the yaris


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Afew of mine from the last few months


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

taken with a pic phone so not so good quality.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Loving some of the frozen ones!


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

another pic of mine

those 2 lines you can see in the bottom half of the pic are telephone lines and not scratches btw


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Brun its beading shots not post pics of blue smarties on yer car Tsk 

What LSP was that?


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Another one on the bosses merc


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Brun its beading shots not post pics of blue smarties on yer car Tsk
> 
> What LSP was that?


lol

Zymol Carbon


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

just remembered i was meant to pick 3 entries and decide a winner for the tub of nattys....let me have a look through....


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

So who won mate?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I totally forgot. I think it is definately between these three:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

My favorite is the middle one, the beads look like they are balling up, some real under cut..


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

[email protected] is definately...

middle one for me too


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

# 3 does it for me :thumb:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

#3 for me too!


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Tough call, but i think #3 just gets it.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

#1 for me


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Reckon I prefer pic no. 1 but for actual beading I reckon #2 has to get it.


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

I think I'd go for the third one.


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

number 3 here, nice and even,

bit late but here is my beady picture

http://www.andburg.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/beads.jpg


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

#3 is the best IMO.


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

#1 for me 

Look uniform across the roof


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Number 3 for me.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Pic 2:thumb: More ball-shaped beads


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

Hey cheers guys, been away for a week  is this comp still going?


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Pic #2 for me they look just like jelly beans:doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Ant GTI-6 said:


> Pic #2 for me they look just like jelly beans:doublesho :thumb:


Pic #2 for me aswell, i agree with what Ant has said :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

What wonderful, great pics shown hiere. I´m spechless, some are really awesome!


----------



## chutney (Feb 21, 2007)

Beadings on CG Pete's '53









#3 gets my vote.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

My favorite are the pics of R6TH M on page 4.


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

*cough* i never got my prize !! *cough*

:lol:


----------



## VXT Tim (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't let mine out in the wet


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Beading*

Silver Skyline bonnet with Victoria Wax-Concours.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

A couple from me!


----------



## jatinder (Apr 5, 2007)

Polo roof with Colinite 476


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Missed this completely

A little different, Klasse AOI, Klasse Sealant Glaze and Collinite 845s


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)




----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Not great beading, but interesting to see the carbon


----------



## 1.6Ed (Apr 24, 2007)

Only one I have, don't know if it's any good though

After XXX


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

detailfinish said:


> Missed this completely
> 
> A little different, Klasse AOI, Klasse Sealant Glaze and Collinite 845s


We have a winner:doublesho

Seriously this the best beading i've ever ever seen.

I've got all the products that were used and have'nt managed beading anywhere near as good as this


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I second


----------



## beedie (Mar 15, 2006)

yeh shame the thread's over a year old cos that is top beading action!!!!!


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

I know but it is good to look at the pics again


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

A few pics


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Mean beads Mox 

Get your bead on:


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

sorry for getting carried away and i know its an old thread to


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

mine lol


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

How about this one..... It's called winter beading! 










Matt


----------



## Jay70 (May 21, 2007)

One from yesterday - just wish the car had been cleaner...


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

This thread is fantastic (yes I also know its "expired"! Not only are the beading pics great but the Photographic skills of some members are also fantastic. It gives us newbies inspiration.

A wee pic of the T5 after some collinite to go in the "budget wax category" LOL


----------



## Blueworm (Feb 7, 2007)

Beading on the Volvo 850 T5 after a layer of Jeff's Prime Strong then a layer of Extra Gloss :thumb:

View attachment 1939


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

here's mine after one coat of XXX


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

Couple of coats of EGP on X-Type


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Woke up to this, this morning.


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

My Autech with 476 :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

My 29 year old girl with best of show!:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2007)

You can make out the metalic flake in this one.









and another.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)




----------



## Rorow (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Here are 3 pictures of the rain on my car.
In the first picture a bead of water is running down the bonnet. 









In the second picture it has gone but left its trail.









In the third picture it has disappeared 









In this picture a fly is having a drink


----------



## Wentworth Man (Jun 20, 2006)

*Volvo V70*









At least the weather is good for something :thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> My 29 year old girl with best of show!:thumb:


These must be some of my favourites :thumb: :doublesho


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

is there an easy way to get that black frame around pics


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

*Swissvax pair*

2 week old Divine on the bonnet:








2 week old Mystery on the wings (and rest..not photo'd obviously!):


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

A few of mine, all taken with a mobile so not great quality but still kinda cool


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Some of mine taken on a cam phone:

CG XXX wax, been on for about 2 months


----------



## Jules86 (Mar 6, 2007)

Some more with 2week old p21s (1 Layer)


----------



## Izual (Nov 6, 2006)

2 layers of VW concours 3 weeks


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

cg wmf topped with p21s


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's mine! Sorry it's late...


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> is there an easy way to get that black frame around pics


In Photoshop, yes.
IMAGE > CANVAS SIZE > Then increase canvas on width & height by 10 pixels, in black.


----------



## batwad (Dec 28, 2006)

Some SRP action.


----------



## no_numb (Feb 28, 2007)

mine poor pic but good beading will try and get more:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Heres my attempt !!!


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Have we got a winner wet ??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Bad photo, and not really an entrant at all, but I found it a funny comparison:


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

this is a pic of my old polo gti , using CG m-seal and xxx








this is my leon cupra wear some Jeffs products


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

Swissol Zuffenhausen 2 coats spit-shined.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

After 3 coats of JetSeal 109 and very heavy rain:


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

The day after applying 1 layer of Megs TechWax.
One day later it had a better look, more fine and more constantly.

Taken with mobile phone:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Some great shots there Bulla2000 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 

You must have one hell of a leaking roof


----------



## matt1206 (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Only beading pic I have  Car lives in the garage these days


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

number 1


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

they all look great guys


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

the old banger wearing some 2 week old cg50/50


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

V8burble said:


> Some great shots there Bulla2000 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> You must have one hell of a leaking roof


just what i was thinking :lol:


----------



## peterfox (Apr 22, 2007)

Forgive the crappy photography using my mobile but I was quite pleased with this little lot this morning.

Hand polished with SRP, sealed with EGP then waxed with Harly wax a week last Saturday.

I had my first go with the snow foam last Sunday so was waiting to see how the wax had survived.

Not close to the results of the experts on here, I know, but it's progress for me!

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z281/petefox_2007/HPIM0061.jpg
http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z281/petefox_2007/HPIM0060.jpg


----------



## peterfox (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry - pics this time


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Heres my fave. All dodo'd up


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Here's mine! Sorry it's late...


When does this comp finish then!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Some crazy Collinite beading - 845 applied during my impromptu detailing session over the weekend.

The beading on the scuttle pan trim is AG Bumper Care :thumb:

Edit: Incidentally, these were taken with my new Sony Ericsson k810i - pretty good pics for a phone camera!


----------



## mk1 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## VTSKris (Jan 31, 2007)

Couple of pics after about 3 coats of nattys blue



















Kris


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Menzerna FMJ, (2coats)


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

some of my car - taken with my K810 phone


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

these are a friends of his car -


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Pics taken a few weeks ago after 2 coats of Best of Show


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

EX-P Sealant and Nattys Red


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Taken with my phone the other day, 10 days after its first coat of 476.


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> these are a friends of his car -


This is my car. I used Mirror Glaze No16 paste wax,didnt think it was a bad effort as I am new to all this.:buffer:


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

here's mine after my first proper "i kinda know what i'm doing" clean.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice beading rec!


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers mate, and that's with meg's liquid gold wax, not even something nice like P21S !

cant wait till i can wash and wax it properly again


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)




----------



## foxy (Feb 4, 2007)

This is mine, was taken on my phone at night so not the best quality:

Roof:










Bonnet:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Kev_mk3 said:


> some of my car - taken with my K810 phone


Wow, I've only just got my k810i and haven't played about with the camera much so I haven't discovered how good it is. Those pics are amazing :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## lil_rob (Sep 25, 2007)

After a couple of layers of AG SRP @ Modified Nationals


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

I am quite proud of this one, Vic collectors :thumb:


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

AG SRP followed by Natty's Blue spit shined

Sorry, this one is not the best of photos, still getting used to Macro settings.










CVMWHG followed by Natty's Blue spit shined


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Still one of my favourites so far:

Z**** Vintage


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Mike_001 said:


> Still one of my favourites so far:
> 
> Z**** Vintage


Quality photo!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Roman said:


> AG SRP followed by Natty's Blue spit shined


so thats what my car will look like soon 



Mike_001 said:


> Still one of my favourites so far:
> 
> Z**** Vintage


that looks FANTASTIC :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

^^^ that is a fantastic pic


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Mike_001 said:


> Still one of my favourites so far:
> 
> Z**** Vintage


OH MY GOD:doublesho

Now thats just not fair


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Today I had awesome beading! After a second fresh layer of TechWax the raindrops looked great on the paint. Because it was very gold they were frozen, that looked soo funny .


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Zym0l Carbon.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

a week after dodo blue velvet application:thumb:


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Mike_001 said:


> Still one of my favourites so far:
> 
> Z**** Vintage


got any of these in a higer res? i quite fancy this for a desktop for a bit...sorry if thats wierd....


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

I talk rubbish... I have on numerous post mentioned that the Clearkote moose wax is not the best for beading.... I was wrong.


















Regards
Huble Rew


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

blue renault, treated with 2 coats of jetseal



















green fiesta after a week or 2, with the same treatment










couldnt get the camera to do decent close ups


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Couple from me from my phone....



















Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's my contribution. . .


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

This is the only one i have just now...only taken on my phone though i'm afraid.
Was after a couple of coats of Megs NXT Gen wax

Regards Scott


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

Dodo Purple over Banana :thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Finish Kare's PINK WAX:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Victoria Collectors:




























and a Collinite #476s one.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Couple from me from my phone....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Johnny, I know you told me the cost but what was the product?


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok, some crappy phone pics of this morning


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Took this after my first go at a proper wax....
1 coat of Collinite#915










Used phone camera 3.2megapixel


----------



## rosscoe (Mar 6, 2007)

a little night time version


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> Victoria Collectors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:doublesho Defenetly the best ones I've seen on here. Can I get them in higher size for a wallpaper?


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)




----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Guess the wax time!
A million quid to whoever gets it, bar Ben, who's banned.










and










and


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

2 layers of Z Carbon on my black Alfa 155 :-


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Meguiar's #16 after soft rain.



























































































Mobile phone cam doesn't show how it's really after some more rain:










Looking forward to applying a second coat.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW! What products are used here?

Carlsberg dont make threads....


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

joe_0_1 said:


> WOW! What products are used here?
> 
> Carlsberg dont make threads....


The car was Lime Primed and then a coat of Dodo/RB's Juiced Edition wax, the Dodorised version of my Original Edition wax, which will be available some time next week. See more here.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

I swear at least one of the beading shots will turn up in IKEA on a piece of canvas before long!

Great finishes and macro shots.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Taken after sitting out all night in the rain whilst a green Mondeo was in my garage.:buffer:

Here is another


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Please click to enlarge.
Dodo Lime Prime and Blue Velvet!

Thanks Ben.


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Swissvax onyx (one coat)


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Quick splash of Megs #16, followed by an evening of nasty weather.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Victoria Concourse red wax, one coat.


----------



## sjstrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all, just a few pics from a Nogaro Blue S4 which has recently been fully de swirled and coated with Collinite 915.
Heres a few beading pics for those fanatics taken two days after waxing.




























Will report back how it looks in a months time as it sits outside most of the time.


----------



## Newms (Jun 14, 2007)

Taken from my dad 8 series.....


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

1 week after cleaning...


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

my beading from the jeffs 

class stuff and amazing 1st use


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I agree - the jeffs stuff is superb :thumb:

this was mine the other week after 2 layers of AJT, but now it has 5 on it


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

i was just shocked when it rained at 1 coat did

really impressed


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

It rained here today so I got out with the camera 
This is my Impreza in Urban Grey. SRP followed by EGP followed by 2 coats of Natty's paste blue.


----------



## Sussex (Sep 9, 2007)

2001 Medium Steele Blue Ford Puma. P21s GEPC and 2 coats of P21s Wax.


----------



## Simoni (Mar 21, 2006)

Blackfire Ivory After 3 days of Belgian Winter


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Just a couple, after 2 coats of Blackfire Midnight sun!!


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

my nissan altima with vintage one it


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Calgarydetail said:


> my nissan altima with vintage one it


That looks amazing the way the water is running off it.


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

1 month later after apply of Swissvax Concorso :


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

*Who said Harly's doesn't last????*

My Impreza. This got 2 layers of Harly Wax about 4-5 weeks ago. Hasn't been washed in that time as the weather's been bad. But - got a chance to wash her today, and I was expecting to have to apply another coat of wax - but no, in fairness, Harly's is still beading like a trooper!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

This is after 2 layers of Meguiars NXTtechwax!


----------



## linepulse (Dec 12, 2007)

*old beading shots*

I just want to get involved... I don't know how you upload pictures that size, it will not let me.

Attached are two pictures of some bead shots...

Washed, Polish with Zyml Car Polish 1 coat, then a single coat of Megs Tech NXT wax.

Got Nattys Blue being sent down today, will try that on the weekend and send some ICE BEAD shots...


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I wish it would rain so I can post some up :wall:


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like you get global warming in holland aswell!


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats what you get when you park outside the Chinese take away:lol:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Here's mine from this morning. I cleaned the car yesterday and then it was rained on and frozen overnight. The wax is Dodo Purple Haze, applied about 6-8 weeks ago and still beading well IMHO. 










Still Frozen on the boot




































Matt


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

Got the M ready for winter with some Collinite 476s


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Two coats of onyx over two separate detailing sessions - the beadage:


----------



## Daz Gsi (Aug 22, 2007)

here's mine on me old corsa.


----------



## Mr Shine (May 26, 2007)

Just a quick clean/polish/wax using collinite 915. Managed to take some beads of it during a drizzly day:


----------



## Phil W (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Heres beading from ***** Glasur after 3 coats applied just over 4 months ago. Car is also dirty, it beads much nicer than this when clean.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

1 Coat of CG blitz
1 Coat of Victoria Concours
3 Coats of Pete's 53
2 Coats of M16

(since september )


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice beading


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

Post AndyC :buffer: training, Andy added Carlack and I tried out the Pizzaz he kindly gave as a Chrimbo prize, 60 miles and pissy weather and overcast day later on a 2000 323...


----------



## sk4tec (Jul 14, 2006)

NXT followed with 3 coats of Collinite

(not great quality - taken on a camera phone). Big beads were about the size of a 2p


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

My efforts after Megs#16


----------



## Boost mad (Jan 16, 2008)

some realy nice beading there guys.

This is my effort before i got into the whole detailing thing. all it had was a polish. was taken at night with a cameraa phone so please excuse the quality


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

heres my first real effort,been using sxf1/2/3/ followed by vic wax:thumb:


----------



## matt_eclass (Apr 13, 2007)

Heres my attempt after cleaning my car and polishing with SRP and Megs Crystal stage 3 wax.....then it rained!














































Thanks Matt


----------



## Sparco (Jul 2, 2006)

After applying Turtle Wax Platinum Series Protective Extra Gloss


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

here's mine. both car has collinite as lsp


----------



## ink6aby (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## fattb (Feb 14, 2007)

Taken at the start of winter.....so late June 2007 :lol:


----------



## Kin Mak (Jan 27, 2008)

My previous car... sigh.


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

Porsche cayman, with concorso put 2 months ago




























And Collinite 476 on rims 2 months ago too :


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Some Zaino beading...


----------



## Ady182 (Feb 28, 2006)

My efforts on a Renault Twingo GT, P21s applied.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Just thought I'd add the beading from my dirty car with Z2 Pro:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

^very nice!


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

Swissvax Shield in my E92



















And this it is the Sheeting


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

:doublesho whats Swissvax Shield ???


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

richjohnhughes said:


> :doublesho whats Swissvax Shield ???


it is a wax with teflon PTFE


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

it is simple insane


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Collectors on Pepper Red Escort a few months back...



















Not the best photos sadly, had issues.


----------



## evil genius (Mar 15, 2007)

just found this thread and that swissvax Shield is pretty damm impressive!!
ian


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

mine


----------



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

*2 coats of vics concours*


----------



## monstie (Apr 8, 2008)

here we go then, using Meguiars #26


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Well heres my attempts, this is my white gti with 1 layer of swissvax shield applied after machine polising, enjoy.


----------

